# Is foam insulation or radiant barrier inas good or better than fiberglass insulation?



## MrsTopkat (Nov 17, 2005)

Prior to reroofing we took down all the old  insulation in our attic that was wet. Now we need to reinsulate. Can foam insulation or radiant barrier insulation be used in place of fiberglass? There is no finished ceiling just the wood beams cross boards and back of the roof tiles. We'll be doing this ourselves and prefer not to work with fiberglass.  Looking for a product with a high RValue so the heating doesn't go out the roof.


----------



## 2pyrs (Nov 27, 2005)

There is no finished ceiling just the wood beams cross boards and back of the roof tiles.

I well assume you well be replacing the ceiling.
I dont know why you would not want to use fiberglass insulation but if it is the dust you can get fiberglass rolls that are covered in plastic. As to foam you would have to get a contractor to do that job and I personal dont feel it is worth the money spent when you could buy foam board and place it in each space yourself but cutting it by hand - does make a miss but we cut them up in the atic.
Blow in dust and does not do well if it gets wet and the R value is low.
I dont know if anyone here has done this but we took 1 1/2 polyisocyanurate rigid foam insulation board and cut and placed it every 2 between the trusses. I then took construction grade adhesive and went down each side closing the seam between the board and truss. Cost was around $18.00 per 4x8. (sold in sheets of 4x8) total cost for us was around $300.00 for a 22x24 area.
                                        2pyrs


----------



## stoker (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you mean radiant barrier on insulation.  A radiant barrier does not insulate, it reflects radiation.
A radiant barrier needs an air space at least 1-2" on one side of it.

If you use an insulation with a radiant barrier glued to it, then put ceiling tiles on top of that, it will do no good except to help seal the ceiling.

Google radiant barrier, you can find help there.


----------

